# hymn: god preserve thy people



## Mr Salek

the hmyn 'god preserve thy people' was used by tchaikovsky as the opening or his overture solemne, better known as his 1812 overture.

my question is this: does anyone have the hymn itself as a recording, midi or sheet music that they could link me to? i think it's a fantastic hymn in itself but the only instances of it i can find are in connection with the 1812 overture.

thanks in advance


----------



## fratboy

*God Preserve Thy People*

The American college fraternity Phi Kappa Psi has arranged the song and entitled it "Noble Fraternity". If you can obtain a copy of the Phi Kappa Psi Songbook, it's in there. You could email the fraternity headquarters in Indianapolis or visit a Phi Psi chapter, which should have a copy.


----------



## Krummhorn

The score is public domain and can be downloaded from this IMSLP page in different formats (orchestration, piano reductions, etc.)

The piano reduction (at the bottom of the linked page) is the complete piece, but one could just print out the first couple pages for the hymn tune.


----------

